# Plushie Furry Buddies- yes or no?



## Janellesabelle (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello!
I make custom plushies and was wondering if maybe FWA would be a good place to sell custom and unique furry buddies. I could replicate your character or we could design something together! Let me know if you think this would do well or be a complete flop. Id really appreciate an of your expert feedback! 

Janellesabelle
<3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2013)

Can you give us examples?


----------



## Janellesabelle (Feb 18, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Can you give us examples?



Ill be making some examples in the coming weeks but theyd basically something like this with special little details like beauty marks, clothing and jewelery:
http://common2.csnimages.com/lf/49/...ublic-Cuddlekin-Wolf-Plush-Stuffed-Animal.jpg
or 
http://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/5705202/il_fullxfull.302069509.jpg
*NEITHER are mine!! Just style examples bc I dont have mine done yet*


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 18, 2013)

From what I have seen plushi's are something people will buy if they are good.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 18, 2013)

It's not our job to do market research for you. If you believe in your crafts, they'll be successful? TBH I would advise grabbing a table at a smaller/local furry con and seeing how that goes. Get your name out there, do a bit of marketing, and I think there's definitely a chance you'll find a niche?


----------



## Janellesabelle (Mar 2, 2013)

whoops, multiple!


----------



## Janellesabelle (Mar 2, 2013)

finally an example! soon to come: wolf, bear and bunny
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5.33688.655432675&type=1&theater&notif_t=like
I appreciate you taking your time to reply! and no, i dont believe you are responsible for my marketing research. I was curious to see what you guys thought


----------



## Janellesabelle (Mar 9, 2013)

I now have a 9 plushies put up in my gallery if you guys were curious to see the result. Sorry about all the posts. Im still very new at FA and the fandom but im learning. Thanks for understanding <3


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 9, 2013)

Janellesabelle said:


> I now have a 9 plushies put up in my gallery if you guys were curious to see the result. Sorry about all the posts. Im still very new at FA and the fandom but im learning. Thanks for understanding <3



It would help if you linked your page. :3

Also, this is a bit of an unrelated tip but multi-posting (Posting several comments underneath your other comments instead of just editing the reply into another comment) is not really allowed on the forums.
Just a friendly heads up.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 9, 2013)

It looks rather cute. I have no opinion on whether I'd buy it or not though, as I sew stuffed animals myself, and I don't go to conventions. ^^; I think other people would like it though, especially based on the comments on the page.

I do think you should make the eyes more secure if you can, they seem like they're going to fall off to me... It's never fun to have an eye pop off a plush, especially for those who don't sew. 

Also, maybe you could try to make the arms stuffed instead of floppy? I think it would look even cuter that way.


Also, not trying to be lazy or anything, but I have no idea where your gallery is, so I can't see your other pictures.


----------



## Janellesabelle (Mar 11, 2013)

Whoops, sorry about that. Im still trying to learn how to maneuver around this site.. heres my FA gallery: http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/janellesabelle/


----------



## Janellesabelle (Mar 19, 2013)

I have an etsy shop, NOW WITH GRUMPY CAT!!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/JanellesPlushies?ref=pr_shop_more


----------

